

Frustrated with mod_python: is there any complete documentation out there? - ingenium

It me an hour to figure out that to not get 404 errors, you have to make the primary function called index. Now I'm trying to pass a variable in the URL and retrieve it. This is simple in PHP, and in Python I would think it would just be a dictionary.<p>The official documentation from mod_python is virtually useless. Even a list of classes and functions and how they work would be great.
======
micktwomey
I think most people don't use mod_python directly, but instead use it as a
means of running their web framework. So, for example, django comes with
support for mod_python
(<http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/modpython/>).

mod_wsgi (<http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/>) is rapidly becoming popular,
it's an implementation of the python wsgi spec which has a plethora of
toolkits and libraries available.

If you want to go low level I'd recommend mod_wsgi + a library like webob.
Otherwise I recommend django on top of mod_python (or mod_wsgi).

~~~
briansmith
I can also recommend mod_wsgi in daemon mode. The developer (Graham Dumpleton)
is really great about supporting it on its mailing list.

------
simonw
Oddly enough Django was actually originally written as an easy abstraction
layer around mod_python - partly so we didn't have to work with the low-leveal
mod_python constructs, but mostly because back in 2003 we weren't 100% sure
mod_python would work for us, and having an abstraction layer would make it
easy to move to something else if we needed to (this was before WSGI as well).

------
thingsilearned
Hi Josh.

Try Django? I think you'll be much happier.

------
inklesspen
I suggest writing a WSGI app. Then you can deploy it in a variety of ways, one
of which is mod_python. Another method, as others mentioned, is mod_wsgi, and
the best method in my experience is mod_proxy reverse-proxying to
paste.httpserver.

